# Olbas oil in pregnancy



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi girlies, just a quicky. Had my 20 week scan this morning and all ok with baby, found out we are having a little boy !!! Anyway have come down with the most horrendous cold/flue thing with nasty cough so i feel really pants.

Please could you tell me if it is safe for me to use olbas oil to either inhale of use in a bowl of hot water to steam my throat .....

many thanks daisy xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Daisy

Glad the scan went well. Congrats on your blue one 

Olbas oil fine to use as inhalation in pregnancy

Maz x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Many thanks, Chemist here we come !!!!!!!


----------

